# Springhill Group: How to Know if Depress During and After Pregnancy?



## shanondean (Dec 26, 2012)

Depression is actually the most common complication during and after pregnancy although exact number of women that suffers from this is unknown. Perinatal depression, it is the depression that occurs during pregnancy or within a year after delivery.
You may not recognize depression because some normal pregnancy changes cause similar symptoms and are happening at the same time that is exactly why it was not treated. Tiredness, problems sleeping, stronger emotional reactions, and changes in body weight may occur during pregnancy and after pregnancy and these are also symptoms of depression. For a lot of women, joyfully anticipated pregnancy and motherhood bring depression as an unexpected accompaniment. Depression is not only risky for mothers but for their children as well. During pregnancy, depression may result in poor prenatal care, premature delivery, low birth weight, and, just possibly, depression in the child. Depression after childbirth aka postpartum depression can lead to child neglect, family breakdown, and suicide. A depressed mother may fail to bond emotionally with her newborn, raising the child’s risk of later cognitive delays and emotional and behavior problems.

If the depression is detected soon enough, help is available for mother and child.

What are the signs of depression during pregnancy?


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Is this a quiz?


----------

